# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  تفريغ لقاء (كن مباركًا)  للأستاذة أناهيد السميري.

## ذكرى الدار

*تفريغ لقاء (كن مباركًا)
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواتي الكريمات إليكن اللقاء الثالث من سلسلة تفاريغ دروس الأستاذة أناهيد السميري المشرفة على المعهد العلمي العالي لإعداد معلمات القرآن والسنة بجدة، وفّق الله بعض الأخوات لتفريغها، ونسأل الله أن ينفع بها.
تنبيهات هامة:
- منهجنا الكتاب والسنة على فهم السلف الصالح.
- هذه التفاريغ من اجتهاد الطالبات ولم تطلع عليه الأستاذة حفظها الله، أما الدروس المعتمدة من الأستاذة فهي موجودة في شبكة مسلمات قسم (شذرات من دروس الأستاذة أناهيد)
http://www.muslimat.net/
- الكمال لله عز وجل، فكتابه هو الكتاب الوحيد الكامل السالم من الخطأ، فما ظهر لكم من صواب فمن الله وحده، وما ظهر لكم فيه من خطأ فمن أنفسنا والشيطان، ونستغفر الله.
والله الموفق لما يحب ويرضى.
للتحميل:
http://up99.com/dld3Yh81564.doc.html
ولمزيد من الدروس:
مدونة علم ينتفع به http://tafaregdroos.blogspot.com/
*

----------


## ذكرى الدار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

محاضرة بعنوان :
كـُـن مـُبــــــــارك  ـًا
 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة و السلام على سيدنا محمد و على آله وصحبه أجمعين.
نسأل الله -عزّ وجلّ- أن يجعله مجلسًا مباركًا, وأن نكون من المرحومين فيه.. اللهم آمين.

لقاؤنا إن شاء الله في هذه الساعة عنوانه: (كُن مُباركًا).

وهذه الحقيقة رغبة نتصوّر مَيْل النفوس إليها، أن نكون مباركين أينما كنا؛ لأنّ العبد مِثْل ما وصفه النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في حديث الصُّحبة، وصف الناس الذين تصحبهم: إما أن يكونوا مثل حامل المسك، وإما أن يكونوا مثل نافخ الكير.
فأما حامل المسك -->  فذاك المبارك.
وأما نافخ الكير -->  فذاك المشؤوم الذي أوقع على نفسه الشؤم بالمعاصي، وأوقع هذا الشؤم على غيره!

فأنت المفروض منك أن تكون مباركًا، لكن كيف أكون مباركًا ؟
كل هذا الكلام الجميل، أن تكون مباركًا لست مشؤومًا، أن تكون حاملاً للمسك، كل هذا الكلام الجميل لا بد فيه من توصيف، يجب أن أفهم كيف أصل إلى أن أكون مباركًا.
نبدأ ونتكلم عن عشر خطوات تتبعها لتكون مباركًا..

الخطوة الأولى: اعلم أن البركة من الله
كما ورد في صحيح البخاري كتاب الأشربة: ((الْبَرَكَةُ مِنْ اللَّهِ)).
فإذا كانت البركة من الله و أنت راغبًا أن تكون مباركًا، فممن تطلبها؟ من الله.
فكأننا نقول: لكي تكون مباركًا عليك بالدعاء، بالتوسل، بالإلحاح، ولن تلح وتتوسّل إلى أن تشعر ما معنى أن تكون مباركًا.
هذا المبارك في كل مجلس، وفي كل مكان يغتنم الناس الذين من حوله كوسائل للارتفاع والعلو عند ربه.
لابد أن تفهم ماذا يعني أن تكون مباركًا، من أجل أن ترغب في ذلك، فتدعو الله -عزّ وجلّ- أن تكون مباركًا، افهم ما هي البركة..
أولا: اعلم أن البركة من الله كما ورد في الحديث الصحيح، على ذلك عليك أن تتوسّل إلى الله أن تكون مباركًا، لكن لن يكون في قلبك حرارة التوسل والإلحاح، إلا عندما تفهم ما معنى أن تكون مباركًا.
هذا الشخص المبارك أينما كان، أينما كان  يتخذ كل شيء حوله وسيلة للارتفاع عند ربه.
هو في بيته، الزوج والأولاد والخدم والممتلكات... كلها أبواب للقربات، كلها ينظر لها نظرة واحدة: (أنها عطايا للقُرْبى)، كلها ينظر لها أنها مما امتنّ الله بها عليه من أجل أن يأخذها قربة إليه.
هذه المباركة عندما تقع منها الطاعة لزوجها، كل همومها "أنت يا رب ارضَ، أتخطى ما أتخطى من أجل أن ترضى"!
عندما تصبر على بناتها، تعلم أن ثلاثة من البنات حجاب من النار، بهذا المفهوم تعيش.
لمّا تصبر على أولادها، تنظر لهم على أنهم وسيلة لبقاء الترّحم عليها وقت ما ينفع لا مال و لا بنون، عندما يكون الشخص في الظلمة!

إذن الشخص المبارك شخص ينظر لكل شيء حوله على أنه وسيلة توصله إلى ربه.
فإذا كان بهذه النفسيّة، والأيام والليالي تأكل منه، حتى المفاهيم التي امتلأ بها، الأيام و الليالي تأخذ منها.
يعني أنت تمتلئ بمفهوم في التوحيد، تمتلئ بأنه لا أحد يكون في قلبك إلا الله، لا تتعلق إلا بالله، ثم تأتي المواقف والأحداث، فتجد نفسك ضعفت؛ لأن الأيام و الليالي تأكل من اعتقاداتك!

فماذا تفعل من أجل أن تبقى شاعرًا بقيمة (أن تكون مباركًا)؟
قل يا رب! يا رب اجعلني مباركًا، ابقَ متوسّلاً إلى الله ملِّحًا إليه أن تكون مباركًا، تنظر إلى كل العطايا على أنها وسيلة إليه.
فإذا نظرت إليها هذا النظر، أتت الخطوة الثانية..

الخطوة الثانية: تعلّم كيف تغتنم كل شيء بحيث يوصلك إلى ربك.
اتفقنا أن المبارك يغتنم كل شيء حوله ليوصله إلى ربه، ويدعو ويقول يا رب اجعلني مباركًا، يعني اجعلني أنظر إلى كل شيء على أنه يوصلني إليك، فمن أجل أن يوصلك كل شيء إلى الله، لابد أن تتعلم.

- مثلاً: هذه العطايا، كأس الماء كيف يكون سببًا للقربى إلى الله؟ 
- هذه الطاقة التي أملكها، هذا الزكاة الذي أملكه.. هذا الكلام الذي أملكه، القدرة على الكلام، القدرة على الاستيعاب القدرة على التعامل مع الناس، القدرة على السمع  والبصر، حب الناس لك، قبولهم لك... كل شيء تملكه، يتصل بك أو منفصل عنك، كل هذه الأشياء يجب أن تتعلم كيف تتحول إلى وسيلة تقربك إلى الله.
إذن لا بد أن تتعلم .. لا بد أن تتعلم.

واعلم أن الذي يجمع هذا كله، الشيء الذي تتعلمه فيجعلك مباركًا
*هو التوحيد*
ليس هناك علم تتعلمه، فتتحول وتكون مباركًا إلا التوحيد.
بمعنى أنك كما قال ابن القيم:
كن واحدًا لواحد في واحد            أعني طريق الحق والإيمان
يعني حتى تصير شخصًا مباركًا وكل شيء يوصلك إلى الله، كن واحدًا لواحد في واحد.
كن شخصًا واحدًا، لواحد، مَن هو الواحد الذي تكون أنت له ؟؟ *الله.*
هناك طريق واحد يوصلك إليه: وهو *السنة* لا غيرها.

إذن من أجل أن تكون مباركًا لا بد أن تتعلّم، تعلّم ما يجعلك مباركًا، وليس هناك علم يجعلك مباركًا إطلاقًا -هكذا مطلقًا شخصًا مباركًا- إلا التوحيد، وعلى قدر ما تتعلم التوحيد، على قدر ما تكون مباركًا.
لأنك لا تعامل إلا ربك، ربك الذي ينزل البركة، وأنت لا تتعامل إلا مع ربك، فينزل عليك البركات، ويجعلك أينما تكون مباركًا.
- جارتك تتصل بك قائلة: أنا عندي مشكلة مع زوجي كذا وكذا وكذا، ينطقك الله بكلمات تكونين سببًا لصلاح بيتها، لست أنت أبدًا، البركة من الله.
فتخيل كيف أنطقك، وكيف جعلك تقول هذه الكلمات التي تناسب هذا الشخص، ليس قوتك ولا ذاتك، لست بشيء، إنما الذي أنطقك هو الذي جعلك مباركًا.
ينطقك ما ينفعك به، ينطقك بكلام هو ينطقك به، وينفعك به, ثم يكتبه لك أجرًا! 
فسبحان الكريم الحليم الشكور الغفور، كيف عندما تقف عند بابه لا يخذلك!
من أجل ذلك، لا أحد يستحق أن يكون قلبك له إلا (الله) لا أحد يستحق.
كن لله عبدًا ذليلاً منكسرًا عند بابه، لا ترغب في غير بابه، ولا تطلب غير ثنائه، ولا ترغب في رضا غيره.
دع كل أحد، وارغب في ثنائه ورضاه.
فمن تولاّه الله -->  ربح

إذن تعلّم التوحيد.. تعلّم كيف تكون أنت واحدًا لواحدٍ.
و التوحيد مبناه: على أن تعلم كمال صفاته سبحانه وتعالى.
ما قدروا الله حق قدره، لو قدروا الله حق قدره، ما استطاعوا أن يرفعوا رؤوسهم من السجود.
العباد لا يعلمون عن ربهم ما يحتاجون أن يعيشون به، فأنت أصلاً حاجتك إلى العلم عن الله أكثر من حاجتك إلى الطعام والشراب، أنت تحتاج إلى الطعام و الشراب مرتين، ثلاث، أربع، لكن طوال حياتك تحتاج أن تعلم عن الله؛ لأنك طوال الوقت تحتاج أن تعيش تحت ظل اسم من أسماء الله، طوال الوقت.. طوال اليوم..
وأنت تريد أن تفهم الآن أنت تعيش تحت ظل أي اسم، هل أتعامل مع الله الآن على أنه غفور؟ أم على أنه شديد العقاب؟!
هل أتعامل الآن مع الله على أنني لا بد أن أعتقد أنه حليم؟ أو أن أنه سبحانه وتعالى جبار؟!
كل وقت بعدد الثواني وأنت تحتاج أن تعلم أنت تعيش تحت ظلّ أي اسم من أسمائه، كيف يعاملك الله الآن؟ وأنت تعامل مَن الآن؟

- تصور الذي تعامله، لو كنت تعامل أحدًا من البشر، تقول مثلا: هذا رئيس القسم أنا لا أقدر أن أتعامل معه، لا أريد أن أتعيّن عنده؛ لأني لا أستطيع أن أتعامل معه.
يعني أحيانًا تأتي لحظات نمتنع من التعامل مع بعض الناس لطباعهم، أمتنع من وظيفة كاملة من أجل شخص له طباع معينة!
فلما تعمل، تؤثر عليك طباع وصفات الذي تعامله. 
وأنت تعيش لا بد أن تؤثر عليك صفات الرب، لا بد، لا يمكن أن تنفصل عنه.

- يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى في سورة الطلاق: {اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَوَاتٍ وَمِنَ الْأَرْضِ مِثْلَهُنَّ يَتَنَزَّلُ الْأَمْرُ بَيْنَهُنَّ} كل هذا لماذا ؟
{لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَحَاطَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا} 

- إبراهيم عليه السلام يقول لأبيه: {يَا أَبَتِ لِمَ تَعْبُدُ مَا لَا يَسْمَعُ وَلَا يُبْصِرُ وَلَا يُغْنِي عَنْكَ شَيْئًا (42) يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي قَدْ جَاءَنِي مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا لَمْ يَأْتِكَ}
يعني ما هو العلم الذي جاءه ولم يأت لأبيه ؟
العلم عن الله، عن أسمائه وصفاته.

فحتى تتعلم التوحيد:
مبدأ التوحيد -->    أسماء الله وصفاته.
ومنتهاه -->   تعظيمه و التعلق به لما له من أسماء وصفات.

فصار مبدأ المسألة ومنتهاها على أسمائه وصفاته..
- لا عظيم في قلبك إلا الله، ولا رحيم في قلبك إلا الله، فلا تطلب رحمة غيره.
- ولا رزاق في قلبك إلا الله، فلا تطلب الرزق من غيره.
- ولا يلتفت قلبك إلى غيره، ولا تنتظر من غيره، و لا تتشوّق نفسك إلى عطاء غيره.
فغير الله عبد فقير ضعيف، ليس له وصف إلا هذا الوصف، فقراء إلى الله.

يا أيها المبارك! 
من أجل أن تكون مباركً، تعلّم كيف تحول الأشياء حولك وتتعامل معها من أجل أن تقرّبك إلى الله.
معنى هذا: أن العلم عن الله من أهم وصوفات المبارك.
عين المبارك مباركة، تنظر إلى كل شيء بأوصاف الله، بمعنى:
ما يجري عليك  -->   قدّر الله 
ما أتاك من نعمة -->   {وَمَا بِكُمْ مِنْ نِعْمَةٍ فَمِنَ اللَّهِ}[1]
ما فاتك من رزق -->   إن رزق الله لا يجره حرص حريص و لا يرده كراهية كاره
كل شيء حولك تفسّره بما تعلمه عن الله، هذا هو المبارك.
ومن كمال هذا المبارك: أنه يفسّر لنفسه، ويفسّر لغيره.
لذلك النقطة الثالثة من أوصاف المبارك ومن الأعمال التي يقوم بها المبارك: أنه يرضي الناس عن ربهم.

الخطوة الثالثة: المبارك يرضي الناس عن ربهم.
لا تخرج منه كلمة واحدة تثير نفوس الناس على ربهم، بل كلما وقع شيء، قال لهم ما يجعلهم راضين به عن ربهم، صوّر لهم الحقائق كما هي، ما أعماهم بالأسباب المادية، ما يأسّهم من روح الله.

إذن إلى الآن ثلاث خطوات من عشرة من أجل أن تكون مباركًا:
*أولاً*: اعلم أن البركة من الله، إذا علمت أن البركة من الله، فاطلبها منه.
وفي ضمن هذه النقطة عرفنا ما معنى أن يكون الشخص مبارك وهو: أن يجعل كل شيء حوله سببًا للوصول إلى الله، فجاء من هذا الكلام الأمر الثاني:
*ثانيًا*: تعلّم كيف تجعل كل شيء حولك يوصلك إلى الله، وكيف ذلك؟
تعلّم، ماذا تتعلم ليوصلك؟ تعلم التوحيد، وعلى رأس التوحيد تعلم الأسماء والصفات.
فإذا تعلمتها اجتمع قلبك على الله، فأصبح لا يلتفت قلبك إلى غيره، ووقع في قلبك الرضا عنه وعن أفعاله، فإذا رضيت أنت عن الله جاءت الخطوة الثالثة:
*ثالثًا*: ترضي الناس عن ربهم.
المبارك هذا لا يجلس مجلسًا إلا وتجد القلوب انجذبت إلى ربها، وليس انجذبت إليه.
نأتي إلى المسألة الرابعة:

الخطوة الرابعة: المبارك يخاف على توحيده.
ماذا يفعل عندما يخاف على توحيده؟
في الخطوات السابقة توسّل أن يكون مباركًا، ثم تعلّم كيف يكون مباركًا، تعلّم التوحيد، ثم رضّى الناس عن ربه، ثم هذا المبارك يخاف على توحيده الذي سبب بركته، فماذا يفعل؟
يحافظ على توحيده.

ماذا يفعل ليحافظ على توحيده؟
*أ- يراقب قلبه أن لا ينفلت.*
كل ما يخيفك أن ينفلت قلبك من بعد شدة مجاهدة، يعني بعد شدة مجاهدة ممكن أن تأتي لحظة وينفلت. 

*حتى يحافظ على توحيده: ب- يفتّش .*
يفتّش في ماذا؟ في آثار تربية الله عليه.
يعني أنت لا تتصور أن الله يتركك وقلبك، ويتركك ونفسك، لا تغترّ، لا تتصوّر أنك تعلم نفسك أبدًا.
نحن دائمًا في مواقف عندما يحكي لنا أحد عن موقف ما ويقول حصل وحصل، نقول: لو أنا كنت في الموقف لفعلت كذا وكذا.
لا يتركك الله، وتدور عليك المواقف وتصبح في الموقف! ولا تفعل واحد من عشرة مما قلت!
حتى يبيّن لك الله أنك لا تعرف نفسك!
لو كنت كذلك -ما أعرف نفسي- كيف أتحاسب عن أمراض بداخل نفسي ؟!
نقول: اعلم أن الله يربّي عباده باسمه (الربّ) ويجري عليهم من الأحوال والأقدار ما تكشف لهم نفوسهم، المهم لا تكن أعمى، عندما تكشف لك نفسك، لا تفتش!
يكشف لك الله على نفسك، يكشف لك ما في قلبك من عجب، ما في قلبك من كبر، ما في قلبك من حسد، ما في قلبك من إرادة العلو على الناس.
ثم ترى هذا كله يضيء أمامك، فتغمض عينيك عنه! تعامل الشمس بالعمى، لا يتركك الله، تأتي مواقف يفهمك ما هو  الحسد، يُمتنّ على غيرك بمنّة ليست عندك، فتجد قلبك مقبوضًا أن أنت ليس عندك هذا وغيرك عنده!
ترى قلبك مقبوضًا، تشعر بالألم، ثم تخرج تستنشق الهواء وتغيّر الجو، ثم تذهب إلى درس أو مكان ثم يكلمونك عن الحسد وخطره فتقول: الحمد لله، الحسد هذا أنا لا أعرفه، و لا مرّ على خاطري، وأحسد الناس على ماذا ؟! الحمد لله أنا عندي كل شيء...
وقبضة القلب تلك؟!! وذاك الخروج لتغيير الجو؟!! كله كأنه شيئًا لم يكن، تعمى عن تربية الله!
عندما انقبض القلب فتّش لماذا انقبض ؟؟
ما الذي سمعته فأثر عليك فقبض قلبك، ما الذي أتى بالضيق ؟؟ ما الذي جعلك بهذه الحال ؟؟ 
فتّش، فما حصل هذا الأمر إلا لما وراءه، فتّش عن رضاك عن أقدار الله، إلى آخر ما في القلب من أمراض.
فأنت ستسير على خطين:
تتعلم ثم ترى تربية الله -عز وجل-، ثم تفهم عن نفسك، حتى تحافظ على توحيد.
فحتى تحافظ على توحيدك راقب قلبك، لا ينفلت بعد طول جهد منك ليستقيم، لا تجعله ينفلت وفتش.
فتش لما تمر عليك تربية الله، فتش في آثار تربية الله عليك.

- مثال: امرأة ترفع صوتها على زوجها في أمر ما، وهي مستسهلة رفع الصوت، وكأنه شيء طبيعي! وكأنها ليست من الصغائر التي تجتمع على العبد فتهلكه!
ترفع صوتها، ثم يبتليها الله -عزّ وجلّ- في هذا الذي رفعت صوتها فيه، فيأتي يقول لها: أوراقك معك؟ فترد بكل ما عندها من عنف: كل أوراقي معي!
تصل للمطار فتجد أن أوراقها ليست معها!
تلتفت إليه وتصب غضبها عليه: أنت السبب، أنت نحستنا، أنت الكلام الذي تقوله دائما يأتي بالمشاكل!!
مع أن الله يربيها، هل رأيت كيف كلمتيه؟! أتاك العقاب على تعديك على حقه، وعلى امتلاء قلبك بشعور أنك يجب أن تكوني أقوى منه، وعلى إرادة العلو التي قامت في قلبك عليه.
فهي تخرج من مجرد صغيرة –رفع الصوت- إلى أن تصل إلى كبيرة في إرادة العلو على الزوج!

ونحن يجب أن نكون واضحين، النساء عندهم حالة من النقص شديدة، تؤدي إلى أنها تستمع أن تشعر أنها أعلى من زوجها، وأفضل منه!
دائما نقول: يغار مني! وكأننا لا نشعر أننا أيضًا نغار منه ومن نجاحه، لكن هناك أمور مدفونة في الداخل لا نعامل أنفسنا بها.
هذا الكلام يحتاج لكثير من الصدق، فالله يربيها ويفهمها أنها عندما رفعت صوتها عوقبت، لا تلتفت إلى نفسها وإلى أن الله يبين لها أنه قام في قلبها ما تستحق العقوبة عليه من إرادة العلو، فتلتفت إليه، ولا تعرف أن هذا العبد آلة، الله امتحنها فيه.
تقول: أنا؟  أنا أقول لها أنا آسفة وأنا غلطانة وأنا رفعت صوتي؟! صعب!
أنا لا أتكلم الآن الجانب العملي، اتركي الجانب العملي، حتى لو ما قالت المهم أن تفهم أمام نفسها أن الله يربيها، أنه قام في قلبك ما يجب تغييره.
أنتم الآن لا تحصروا الموقف على الزوج، المسألة عمومًا..

تأتي التربية متكررة وراء بعضها، حتى يلفت نظرك إلى قلبك، إلى أن تعامل الله، عندما تتعامل تعامل الله لا تعامل غيره.
صعب أن تعيش بعدد أنفاسك تعامل الله، لكن فقط افتح لنفسك الطريق، لا تأخذها بعدد أنفاسك لنقل بعدد ساعاتك لتكن 24 ساعة، لتكن بالساعات وليس بالأنفاس، قلّل، المهم أن تفعل.
المقصد .. من أجل أن تحافظ على توحيدك .. المبارك هذا يحافظ على توحيده فيحافظ عليه 

قلنا:
أ : يراقب قلبه  ,   ب :  يفتش في آثار تربية ربه 

*جـ - يخاف من نفسه تجره إلى الهلاك* 
أبدًا لا تكن من نفسك واثقًا، ولا عليها متكلاً، لا تثق إلا برحمة الله.
إذن المبارك يخاف على توحيده، فيحافظ عليه، يراقب قلبه، يفتش في أثر تربية ربه، يخاف من نفسه.

نراجع النقاط الأربع السابقة : 
أولاً: اعلم أن البركة من الله، فاطلبها من الله.
ثانيًا: بجملة مختصرة، تعلم كيف تكون مباركًا؛ لأن المبارك يتعامل مع كل شيء حوله على أنه يوصله على الله.
ثالثًا: رضّي الناس عن الله، فالمبارك راض ٍ مُرَضٍّ للآخرين.
رابعًا: المبارك يخاف على سبب بركته، وهو توحيده.

خامسًا: من أجل أن تكون مباركًا: اعمل أعمال المباركين.
ما أعمال المباركين؟ 
أعمال المباركين هؤلاء أهم شيء فيها الإخلاص، المبارك شخص ليس عنده إلا الله وهو يعمل أعمالاً مشتركة مع الناس، ولكن أهم شيء في أعمال المباركين الإخلاص.

- انظري للأعرابي الذي أتى للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال له: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ! إِنَّ حَمْدِي زَيْنٌ وَإِنَّ ذَمِّي شَيْنٌ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-: ((ذَاكَ اللَّهُ))[2]!
ما الفائدة من هذه الجملة؟
كل الناس ذمّهم لا قيمة له عندك، وكل الناس مدحهم لا قيمة له عندك، إنما كل رغبة المبارك أن يثني الله عليه، أن يذكره الله فيمن عنده، هذه هي رغبته، فإذا ذكروك أو ما ذكروك، لا يهمك، العباد لا يهمونك.
أهم شيء أن يذكرك الله فيمن عنده، أن يكون عنك راضيًا، فعندما تعمل الأعمال كل الهم الذي تحمله: أن يقبلها الله.

انتبه أن تأتي مشاعر فرح بعد الأعمال، يجب أن تحللها، لا تعطي نفسك علامة مباشرة أن هذا هو [الفرح بالطاعة] وأن المؤمن يفرح بطاعته، لا تعطي نفسك الختم هذا مباشرة.
فحتى المعجب بعمله يفرح بطاعته، فأنت أي منهما؟ هل تعرف تفرح بماذا يا مبارك ؟
- تفرح بأن الله يسر لك الطاعة
- أن الله شغلك بالطاعة
- أن الله امتنّ عليك بالطاقة التي تطيع فيها 
أن الله .. أن الله، حول هذه الجملة  يدور الفرح، أن الله أعطاك، امتنّ عليك، جعلك من أهل الإيمان، أوجد في قلبك محبة الطاعة، تفرح بعطاء الله، وترجو رضاه عنك.
فإذا جاء فرح بالطاعة، ليس هناك فرح إلا بعطائه.
أنت تتقرّب إلى الله بِمَقْت نفسك، هذه قربى إلى الله، لا تكرهها.
لا تكره هذه القربى.
هل تعرف مقت النفس ؟
تشعر بأنك تحتاج أن تقطع نفسك!
مَقْتُ النفس نوع من أنواع القرب إلى الله {فَلَا تُزَكُّوا أَنفُسَكُمْ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنِ اتَّقَى}[3]
المبارك هذا عبد يعمل أعمال المباركين.
ما هي أعمال المباركين ؟
قوم ما تحرّكوا إلا لله، على سنة رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، من شدة طاعتهم لله لا يطيعونه إلا بما أمر رسوله.

- مثلاً يقولون: أنا لا أعرف طريق لرضى الله إلا طريق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فحتى أكون مباركًا سأتبع إمام المباركين الذي سيوصل إلى أن يعطيني الله البركة ويقبلني، فتجد هؤلاء المباركين -وإن قلّت أعمالهم- لكن يكون الله قابلاً لها؛ لما أتوا بقلوب مع الأعمال، قلوبهم مجموعة على الله.
إذن اعمل أعمال المباركين، يأتيك الجزاء الأوفى، هذا إن قلّت أعمالهم.
أما إذا كثرت: فلا تسأل كيف يكون الله سمعهم الذي يسمعون به، وبصرهم الذي يبصرون به، ويدهم التي يبطشون بها، وقدمهم التي يمشون بها.
انظر إلى تمام البركة، تخيّل ما تتكلم إلا بكلام يرضى الله عنه، ولا تسمع إلا كلامًا يرضاه الله، يعني حتى الكلام.
تكون في مجلس واحد مع آخرين، أنت تسمع كلامًا يشرح صدرك، وغيرك يضيق صدره! 
(سمعك) الذي تسمع به، بصرك الذي تبصر به، يتحول كل شيء إلى هذه البركة العجيبة فترى آثار رحمة الله في كل شيء.
(بصرك) يكون بصرك الذي تبصر به، فترى آثار رحمة الله في كل شيء، وتمشي إلى مواطن الرحمة، ولا تحرك يدك إلا بما يأتي عليك بالرحمة.
انظر كيف الله -عزّ وجلّ- يبارك العباد، انظر كيف يباركهم فيفتح لهم الرحمات.

إذا عملت أعمال المباركين أدناها، تأخذ الجزاء الأولى.
وإذا زدت عن ذلك وتقرّبت بالنوافل، كان سمعك الذي تسمع به وبصرك الذي تبصر به.
لكن في النهاية لا تكون مباركًا إلا عندما تجمع قلبك على واحد لا شريك له، حتى نفسك ليست شريكة.
حتى (نفسك) في الأعمال الصالحة قد تكون شريكة، تعجب بنفسك، و تتصور أنك أنت الذي فعلت أنت الذي قمت بالعمل، أنت الذي عندك القدرة و الطاقة.
تنسى أن ربك هو الذي امتنّ عليك.
إذن اعلم أن النفس قد تكون شريكة مع الله عندما تعجب بعملك.

إلى الآن خمسة نقاط في العبد المبارك، نرى الخطوة السادسة..

الخطوة السادسة: صاحب المباركين .
فإن أمراض القلوب مُعْدية، و هذا الأمر نرى آثاره بوضوح، يعني ما نسميه (الأخوة في الله).
هذه كلمة جميلة، لكن يجب أن تفهم أنها شديدة الصعوبة!
و كلمة شديدة الصعوبة هذا أهون وصف لها!!
من أين لنا هذا الكلام ؟
كلنا متفقون –وهذه قاعدة–: أن الأجور العظيمة لا بد أن تكون مترتبة على أعمال عظيمة.
فلما يقال لك أنك ستأخذ أجرًا عظيمًا، فمن المؤكد أن العمل عظيم.
تعال ناقشني في أجر الأخوة:
·                       تحت ظل العرش.
·                       على منابر من نور.
·                       دليل على كمال الإيمان.
·                       وجبت محبتي للمتحابين فيّ. 
·                       وجد حلاوة الإيمان.
تصور كل هذه الأوصاف، الأجور المرتبة.. تصور عظيم الأجر 

الآن كلمني عن العمل، معناه أنه لا بد أن يكون صعبا!
هل رأيت كلمة [خالص] نقولها بكل سهولة، لكن عندما أقول لك هو [شديد الصعوبة] تفهم ما معنى شديد الصعوبة.
تفهم أن صحبة المباركين حتى تكون أخوة حقيقية، لا بد أنك تبتلى فتبتلى فتبتلى في صِدْق صحبتك له من أجل الله!!

هذا ليس موضوعنا لكن لأنه موضوع مهم بالنسبة لنا وحساس، وفي الغالب ندخل فيه ونخرج بنتائج سلبية، وتأتي القرارات بأن هذا آخر شخص سأصاحبه! ونقول لأنفسنا: إن شاء الله ما أعيد لنفسي هذه التجربة.
التجربة من أولها تكون فيها مشكلة، لذلك في الآخر تكون هذه النتيجة طبيعية.
أولا: لا تكن صاحب دعوى، الآن دخلنا بداخل الأخوة.
وهذا موضوع فرعي ليس له علاقة [بالمبارك ]

نحن كلنا ندعي أن هذه أخوة في الله، نقول ذلك، يعني نريد وجه الله.
الذي يريد وجه الله يجب أن لا يدخل الشرك، الذي يريد وجه الله لا بد أن يريده من أجل الله.
يعني يتقرّب إلى الله بهذا الأمر، هل أنت الآن تريد أن تتقرّب إلى الله بهذا الأمر؟
راجع مقدار جمع قلبك أن تتقرّب إلى الله بالصُّحبة، انظر أين ؟
كل القضية محبة الأُنْس، العلاقات غالبها فيها محبة الأنس.
تقولين: لا بأس بمحبة الأنس، نقول: نعم لا بأس، لكن لا تسميها أخوة في الله!
الخلطة الطبيعية هذه ليس بها بأس أبدا، و لا أحد يقول لك خطأ أن تخالط الناس طبيعيا.
لكن المهم لا تسميها قربى إلى الله وأنت تعايشها على أنها خلطة طبيعية.
تقول: لا أنا أريد أن أتقرب بها إلى الله ولا بأس بالأنس.
نقول لك: موافقين، هات المواطن -وهذا تنزّلاً فقط- هات المواطن التي فيها تتقرب إلى الله، وانظر هذه الأخوة تقربك أم تبعدك؟ كم شخص في اليوم نغتابه؟ وكم شخص ننقص منه؟ وكم شخص نتكلم عليه لكذا وكذا؟ إلى آخر سلسلة الإشكالات التي ندخل بها بسبب الأخوة.

هذا موضوع عميق وجُرْح نسأل الله -عزّ وجلّ- أن نتكلم فيه قبل أن يقبضنا؛ لأن حقيقة فيه من الإشكالات والخلط ما لا يتصور، عبادة عظيمة وقربى ودليل على كمال الإيمان ومن ورائها خير كثير، ندخلها ونحن لسنا أهلها و لا نفهمها!
من أجل ذلك، أنا الآن أترك هذا الكلام وسأذهب إلى [ صاحب المباركين ].

لن أكلمك عن الأخوة التي فيها احتكاك، بل سأكلمك عن من سبقك فمات من الصحابة والتابعين والسلف الصالح والعلماء ، صاحب هؤلاء على الأقل.
وليس معنى هذا اترك غيرهم، نحن ما تكلمنا عن غيرهم.
نحن نتكلم الآن عن [حتى تكون مباركا صاحب المباركين].

وصاحب المباركين، اقرأ في سيرهم، انظر إلى آثارهم..
بحيث يقع في قلبك قوة إرادة تقليدهم؛ لأن الناس كأسراب القطا يقلد بعضهم بعضًا.
أسراب القطا: جماعات الطيور المهاجرة، الناس كأسراب القطا يقلد بعضهم بعضًا.
إذن صاحب المباركين، ودعونا نقول:  الأموات فيهم أولا قبل الأحياء، ثم الأحياء اسأل الله أن يرزقك أحياء مباركين؛ لأن هذا يصل إلى حد النُّدْرة!
أسأل الله -عزّ وجلّ- أن ييسر لنا لقاء طيّبًا نتكلم فيه عن الأخوة إن شاء الله..
على أنها عبادة وقربى إلى الله و ليس على أنها علاقة.

نراجع ما سبق..
1-                  اعلم أن البركة من الله فاطلبها منه، تعلق به واسأله أن يجعلك مباركًا.
2-                  تعلّم كيف تكون مباركًا.
3-                  ارض ورضِّ الناس عن الله.
4-                  المبارك يخاف على سبب بركته وهو توحيده.
5-                  اعمل أعمال المباركين.
6-                  صاحب المباركين. (الأموات منهم قبل الأحياء)
--------

الخطوة السابعة: ادفع عدو البركة ألا وهو الشرك.
الشرك عدو البركة، لكن من الذي يدفعك إليه؟ الشيطان.
إذا ما استطاع أن يجعلك تشرك شركًا أكبرًا  ظاهرًا، يجعلك تشرك شركًا أصغرًا خفيًّا!
يدخل إلى داخل أعمالك، يحطمك، ويحطم أعمالك!
أنت لا بد أن تكون على حذر منه.

مرّ معنا أن هذا المبارك يتعلّم، ويخرج من تعليمه ترضية الناس من حوله، المبارك أيضًا من أعظم أعماله، أنه يعلّم، وهذه مختلفة عن [يرضي الناس] يعلّم الناس التوحيد.

ثامنًا: المبارك يعلم الناس التوحيد بفعله قبل قوله.
وليس معنى ذلك أنه لا يعلمهم بقوله، يعلمهم بفعله وقوله

تاسعًا: المبارك لا ينتظر الكرامات.
المبارك لا ينتظر الكرامات، فالاستقامة ليس للكرامة.
يعني أشخاص يتصوّرون أنهم الآن استقاموا، يتصورون أنه من المفروض أن يتميزون بكرامات وعطايا من الله.
يتصور هذا الأمر، ويتصور أنه عمل كل الأعمال مخلصًا لله، فلا بد أن يكون مثلا دعوته مستجابة وله شيء يميزه!
نقول لا أبدًا، المبارك هذا من أجل أن يكون مباركًا لا ينتظر الكرامات.
ما معنى أن أرتفع عند الناس ؟؟ 
كأنني أقول للناس أن الله يحبني و أعطاني 
انتبه! عندما يعطيك الله كرامة، احفظ سر الله، لو أعطاك.
لكن أنت لا تنتظر الكرامة، فالاستقامة عندك ليس للكرامة، إنما تستقيم شكرًا لها سبحانه وتعالى.

عاشرًا : المبارك يكون شكارًا.
ليس شاكرًا، بل شكـّارًا.
يعني يستقيم ويكون مخلصًا وقلبه مع الله، لا ينتظر الكرامات بل يعلم أن استقامته هذه مهما كانت شديدة هذا أقل شكر لله -عزّ وجلّ-.
ولا يقول يا ربنا استقمت فأعطني.
حتى أنه ورد في الزهد لابن المبارك أن رجلاً من بني إسرائيل عبد الله خمسمائة عام، فقال الله -عزّ وجلّ- له: قد غفرت لك، فقال يا رب: ما أذنبت من أجل أن تغفر لي.
فتقول الرواية أن الله عز و جل أطلق عليه عصب في إذنه .. فبقي يؤلمه طول الليل فما استطاع أن يقوم و لا أن يصلي حتى سكن فنام !
فتبيّن له أن كل العبادة التي كان يعبدها ما هي إلا شكر على هذا العصب الساكن الذي لم يؤلمك طول الوقت الذي مضى.
لذلك المبارك لا ينتظر كرامة، لا ينتظر ويقول يا رب أنا مستقيم أعطيني.
بل على العكس، كما في النقطة العاشرة، بل هو شكارًا لله.
يعلم أنه أصلا استقامته هذه نعمة، عطاء، تحتاج إلى شكر.
تشكر الله على أن أصلح قلبك وما جعلك من عاد ولا ثمود ولا من قوم لوط، وما جعلك من أهل البدعة.
ألا ترى أهل البدعة يجاورونك؟! يجاورونك بينك وبينهم جدار! أنت من أهل السنة وهم من أهل البدعة! أنت ما تسأل إلا الله و هم يسألون غير الله!!
في الحرم،  تكاد تسقط تقول يا علي و هي في بيت الله! بالاستغاثة بغيره.
انظر إلى الشرك، أصناف وأنواع، القوم غارقون، عندما جعلك من أهل السنة، هذا في حد ذاته  يحتاج إلى شكر، نسأل الله عز وجل أني يثبت علينا ديننا.

إن أعطاك كرامة -->   فاحفظ سر الله 
لا تتكلم لو أعطاك، احفظ سر الله؛ لأن كلامك معناه أنك تريد أن ترتفع عند الناس ، فاحفظ سر الله. 
لو أعطاك، لكن لا تنتظر الكرامة
على كل حال.. أسأل الله عز  وجل أن يجعلنا مباركين أينما كنا، وأن ينفعنا بما سمعنا، وأن يجمعنا في جنات عدن..
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله..

انتهى اللقاء ولله الحمد..


[1] النحل: 53

[2] رواه الترمذي، وقال الألباني: صحيح.

[3] النجم : 32

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

أحسن الله إليكم وبارك فيكم وفي كل من شارك في هذا العمل الطيّب المبارك.

----------

